# Saltfork



## Bassman24 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey wondering if any ones been on saltfork lately or know how the lake is look ? Also does any one know the temperature? thanks in advance


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Bassman24 said:


> Hey wondering if any ones been on saltfork lately or know how the lake is look ? Also does any one know the temperature? thanks in advance


I drove out by the lake yesterday (Sat) sure is muddy. It's also up. Saw a couple boats out. Talked to a couple of guys that were out mostly just checking out there boats said they fished for about 1/2 hr nothing. Water was up past the concrete dock about 20 in or so. Looked like it had been up a lot more earlier in the week according to the wood & trash that was present in the lower ramp parking lot.


----------



## Bassman24 (Dec 4, 2015)

cane pole said:


> I drove out by the lake yesterday (Sat) sure is muddy. It's also up. Saw a couple boats out. Talked to a couple of guys that were out mostly just checking out there boats said they fished for about 1/2 hr nothing. Water was up past the concrete dock about 20 in or so. Looked like it had been up a lot more earlier in the week according to the wood & trash that was present in the lower ramp parking lot.


Thanks!! Good to know


----------

